# Tiling an inside corner?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Typically the back wall is set first--then the side walls---this way you are not looking straight at the cuts'

About 1/8" gap on the inside corners--knife out the grout while it's still wet --fill the corner with a color matching caulk.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Typically the back wall is set first--then the side walls---this way you are not looking straight at the cuts'

About 1/8" gap on the inside corners--knife out the grout while it's still wet --fill the corner with a color matching caulk.


----------

